# Hatherwood Battery - Isle of Wight - Mar 07



## Urban Mole (Apr 20, 2009)

I didn't post a report up of this place, as it was pretty much non existent, for 2 reasons;
1) it was nearly totally demo'd after decommissioning,
2) its all slipping away at an alarming rate (A Group emplacements).
Not much to show, so sorry if its a bit boring, but at least Ive logged it.
Here we go;

Info here ---> http://www.palmerstonforts.org.uk/pdf/hath.pdf

*History and Description*
Hatherwood Battery, proposed by the 1859 Royal Commission, was constructed to mount six 68pr. S.B. guns en-barbette at the same height above sea level as the Needles battery. Situated on Hatherwood Point, on the north east side of Alum Bay, it was designed to cross fire with that of the Needles Battery over the Needles Passage. Before it was completed it was decided to mount seven guns in three groups. two heavier 9-inch R.M.L.s in each of the flanks and three 7-inch R.M.L.s in the centre. The main magazine was situated in the rear of the battery underneath an earth mound. Barrack accommodation was originally intended for two officers and 50 men but this was omitted. Instead a small building in the rear provided accommodation for two married soldiers, the garrison being quartered in Golden Hill Fort. In 1873 it was proposed to remodel the three centre gun emplacements to take two 12-inch 36-ton R.M.L.s. Two 12.5-inch 38-ton R.M.L.s. were mounted instead by 1886. The main magazine was relocated to the left flank. In 1886 it was proposed to mount a 10-inch B.L. gun in place of the 9-inch R.M.L.s in the two left positions at a cost of £6,000 but by 1895 the idea had been abandoned. In about 1886 a series of four Position Finding cells were added to the point above the battery at Headon Warren. In 1889-92 searchlight experiments were undertaken and fire control of the needles passage batteries was controlled from there. In 1890 and 1891 a searchlight was fitted in front of the battery with a temporary engine room to the rear of the battery. In 1895 the battery had a full complement of four 9-inch R.M.L.s (two on Long Range Mountings) and two 12.5-inch R.M.L.s. but it was proposed to replace the long range mounts with standard 9-inch mountings. In 1898 the Montgomery Committee noted that Hatherwood was “slowly slipping away. In the event of a very wet Winter (it) may at any time be rendered unserviceable.”
The Committee proposed to mount two 9.2-inch and two 6-inch B.L. guns in a battery on Headon Hill overlooking Hatherwood and replacing it. This was not done. In 1899 it was decided to allow the battery to retain its armament “while it still stands for practice only. It cannot be taken into account for defence”.
In 1898 it was proposed to modify the battery yet again with two of the 9-inch guns being removed from the right (north) position and the two left (west) positions modified for two 5-inch B.L. guns on broadside mounts. This type of gun was often mounted for volunteer practice use. Two guns of this type were in place on the left battery by 1900 with two more proposed for the centre positions in 1901. These may not have been fitted as the battery was listed as having only two machine guns mounted in 1902. However the positions were prepared for them as traces of another two mountings on the centre positions can be found today. From 1903 the battery was officially disarmed.
Between 1940 and 1943 the site was used by the Royal Navy as part of an Indicator Loop station. All that remains of the battery now are four of the gun emplacements. No trace of any of the buildings, magazines or ramps now exist. The site is now slowly subsiding, the two right emplacements have already fallen down the cliff towards the sea. The two central emplacements are badly eroded. The two left ones are relatively intact and show signs of their modification for the 5-inch B.L. mounts.

Commenced - 1865
Completed - 1869
Cost - £5,825

*Armament*
1870 - 4 x 9-inch 3 x 7-inch R.M.L.s
1886 - 4 x 9-inch, 2 x 12.5-inch R.M.L.s.
1891 - 4 x 9-inch R.M.L. 2 x 12.5-inch R.M.L.
1895 - 2 x 9-inch L.R. 2 x 9-inch 2 x 12.5-inch
1900 - 4 x 9-inch, 2 x 12.5-inch R.M.L.s, 2 x 5-inch
1902 - 2 x Machine Guns on Infantry Carriages







Here is a plan of the site.





And an ariel view taken from google earth, the needles batteries are off the screen to the far left.





Here is where the magazine, shell filling room, laboratory once stood.





Approach to the site.





Steps up to the gun positions, with storage under.





Overlooking the Alum Bay pleasure park, and the Needles headland in the distance.





Gun emplacements.





Silhouette of the Needles, and the the battery on the top.





More emplacements.





Shadows.





More emplacements.





Looking back.





Wheres the other third of the battery??





Oh there it is, working its way towards the sea.





Hurst Spit/castle in the distance.





Looking down on the site, showing the foundations of the P.F Store, Lamp store, Artillery store & Smiths shop.





More structures, unknown.





Fort Albert in the distance.





The Tennyson Monument on the Needles head land.





And 2 old burial mounds.


----------



## littledasypus (Apr 20, 2009)

*Funny...*

I was up there just yesterday poking around, wondering about the history, so thanks for that. I also found, embedded in the side of the cliff a way back up along the warren, a small brick structure that was probably an observation post, looking out to sea. Also, there are some old rusted posts at intervals down through the heather towards the sea. They look like fence posts but also like they could have carried some kind of cable, but I'm not sure. 
I was looking for something I found up there years ago; what appears to be a grave but was probably just a memorial stone. It was down in one of the very many little heather filled pits, which was weird. It was a long time ago and I can't remember the name on it or what it said or anything, but it was for a person. I couldn't find it this time, but will have another poke around next time I'm up there.


----------



## T-bar (Apr 21, 2009)

theres a bronze age burial ground up there


----------



## Urban Mole (Apr 21, 2009)

This is true, here it is;


----------



## Foxylady (Apr 22, 2009)

Well worth posting, UrbM. Still plenty to see there and as you said, it's good to have it documented for the record. Interesting stuff too. 
I like the ancient sites...cool!


----------



## Urban Mole (Apr 22, 2009)

Ive got a quick Q too for anyone who might be able to answer it.
This pic I took of an old building, theres something that bothers me about it, and thats the fact that Im sure thats a lintel, and they are usually above windows or doorways.
So if thats correct, then this building has been filled in, whatever it maybe?






What do you think?


----------



## Foxylady (Apr 22, 2009)

It might be an underground room, UrbM. There's something similar on the cliffs where I live, and it was an ammo store for the Coastal AA. It might not be anything like that but just an idea!


----------

